# Moth Season is Starting by Me



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2016)

They're starting to slip into the house now when we open the door at night, soon there'll be groups coming in and the cat will be loving it.  I will be hating it.  They fly around so erratically and will always end up hitting me in the face or head, that's when I begin to freak out. 

 I just herded one from my living room into my kitchen by working the light switches, hit him with the swatter and the cat pounced on him and had him for dessert.  I don't look forward at all to this time of year, some years they're not so bad, and other years there are many. 

 I have those yellow colored outdoor bug lights in front and back.  Rarely put the front one on, but use the back when I let go out with the pup for his last potty break.  The bulbs don't discourage them.  In the past I've placed a basin of soapy water under the porch light so they drop in there and drown, but that's just a plain gross mess and hardly any make it in there. 

 I don't like using mothballs because they're not healthy to use around people or pets.  Anyone here have a moth problem this time of year?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2016)

I get moths and they are a royal pain in the you know what!  Last year I had a bunch of them buzzing around in my living room.  I don't have a fly swatter but smacked a few of them and dropped them.  The others must have gotten out the window.  I used to live in a place infested with them and they destroyed all of my sweaters.  I really hated them!  I didn't want to use moth balls either because I had a bird then.  I have birds now, too.  I think they have cedar things you can hang in your closet to get rid of them.  I used to use them but you have to keep up with it because they don't last too long.


----------



## Butterfly (May 24, 2016)

We have horrible moths in the spring here, too, SB.  They haven't gotten so bad yet, but we've had a very weird spring so far. 

I hate the moths -- like you I freak out when one flies at my face or hair.  I haven't found much of anything that really works to discourage them.  Turning on the ceiling fan in the kitchen will get them out of the kitchen, but they just go somewhere else.  YUCK!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2016)

Back in the day when I had a long perm, my hubby was cracking up watching me out by the car.  A moth hit me in the face and came back and hit into my hair which was super curly.  I started bending over at the waist, giving quiet girl screams to try and hit that thing out of my hair.  I knew if he really got in there, chances are he wouldn't make it out again without an assist.


----------



## Guitarist (May 24, 2016)

I got up the other morning and saw a sort of big moth on the screen outside my kitchen window.  He was pretty but I was glad he was on the outside!  And even more glad he wasn't a spider.  

I saw a really huge one one night when I was out in the driveway at my old house.  He was 3-4 inches across, fluttering up by the magnolia tree.  It was so dark -- could it have been a bat instead?  I've never seen a bat fly up close.


----------

